# raven breeders in UK?



## daikenkai

Does anyone know of any raven breeders in the uk?


----------



## baitman

Yes, i know a guy that lives in northamptonshire that breeds them, he breeds a few different corvids.........


steve


----------



## daikenkai

Oh awesome, would you mind if I pm you for more info?


----------



## TheFeatheryFolk

hi, could you pm me the breeders details too please?
thanks
Libby


----------



## CuriousCreatures

Baitman, hopefully not to overwhelm you, but I would very much like those details too, for future reference. I'd love to adopt a magpie at some point, when the conditions are right.


----------



## frogworlduk

would this place be any good. It's right by us and we've taken crows, magpies and a rook into them. someone was walking round with a raven on their should. 

Raven Haven - Tarquin's Story and Raven rescues.


----------



## CuriousCreatures

Yes! I had been planning on signing up as a foster-home volunteer at Raven Haven. It would be a great way to have a go at caring for a corvid without necessarily committing to a lifetime commitment.


----------



## snakehuts

I breed Ravens


----------



## ian14

frogworlduk said:


> would this place be any good. It's right by us and we've taken crows, magpies and a rook into them. someone was walking round with a raven on their should.
> 
> Raven Haven - Tarquin's Story and Raven rescues.


Not quite the place it may seem

Raven Haven owner Steve Burns denies 62 animal welfare offences - Get Reading
Police swoop on bird sanctuary and discover suspected cannabis factory - Get Surrey


----------



## Sistersarah2097

*Still looking for Raven breeder details, can anybody help please??*

If anyone has any details of any Raven breeders please could you let me know I am desperate to get one,


----------



## Eider

Hi, sorry I don't keep Ravens, but from time to time I've seen them offered for sale on Bird of Prey pages and classifieds. I think Facebook would be your best bet, and join the Bird of Prey for sale groups. I don't do facebook but have seen them whilst on a friends account


----------



## anyonehelpme

*baby corvids*

looking for young raven for retired falconer hubby,anyone help please


----------



## el Snappo

There's at least one corvid specialist out there. I can't remember a thing about him now. But, ye need to check the British Bird Breeders fora. He, and others, talk on them.

I think ABCR ravens go for about £400.00, if I remember correctly? Nothing, considering the time they can live.


----------



## Debbie1962

There was advertised on here, think they wanted 900 for it though.


----------

